# GM Plow Prep Packages



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Do all HD GM trucks come with the plow prep package or not? I was just wondering if this was a standard option. I came upon a 2004 2500HD GMC with a duramax. Pictures and description are below:

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/876896246.html

I work with this guy and have seen this truck up close before. It is very nice. Just wondering if this would have the plow prep package or not.

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wanted to be clear on this, I did ask the owner and he did believe that it had that package on it, but was not sure. I guess more of my question is if there is anything specific that you could see that would give away that a plow package was on.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I would have to say that it does not have the plow prep. In the dash next to the passenger air bag on/off switch should be a push button switch for a roof beacon which is part of the plow prep package. Also I don't think they offered the plow prep on diesels with ext cab or crew cab. Could also look in the glove box at the production sticker and look for RPO code VYU.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks for the detailed reply hammerstein. I do have another question then. Do you know what GM puts in their plow prep package?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Kollerman;604220 said:


> Do you know what GM puts in their plow prep package?


Plow prep package includes...

Upgraded T-bars (dependent on cab configuration)

145 amp alternator

Provisions for a roof mounted light beacon (dash switch and related wiring leads)

Upgraded cooling fan clutch (most important one on the list  )


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Kollerman;604220 said:


> Excellent. Thanks for the detailed reply hammerstein. I do have another question then. Do you know what GM puts in their plow prep package?


As well as above plow prep included skid plates.

Different models/years include different items. Some years it also included the G80 but some didn't. Best to lookup your year on Edmunds or a similar site

I don't think the ex cab duramax has the VYU available. Something about exceeding the front axle rating with a plow. I know lots of people put plows on but I don't think the general approves.


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

For what it's worth, I have a 2006 extended cab dmax with the plow prep package, so yes they do exist.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

You can get them in the EC, but not the CC Duramax.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

*plow prep package*



B&B;604461 said:


> Plow prep package includes...
> 
> Upgraded T-bars (dependent on cab configuration)
> 
> ...


I believe I have the plow prep package but mine is only a 130 amp..01 2500 HD..


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

RichG53;622403 said:


> I believe I have the plow prep package but mine is only a 130 amp..01 2500 HD..


Look in the glove box. On a white sticker will be a bunch of 3 letter/number codes. If VYU is listed then yes you have the plow package.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

RichG53;622403 said:


> I believe I have the plow prep package but mine is only a 130 amp..01 2500 HD..


Depends on the year of the truck Rich which alternator rating it came with.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

My 2008, 3500, regular cab duramax allison has the plow prep as follows. Provision for roof strobes under headliner & light switch on overhead console, skid plates, twin ( 2 ) 125 amp alternators.


----------



## rick3171 (Oct 28, 2008)

can i upgrade my truck with the cooling fan clutch or not. gmc 2500hd diesel


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

rick3171;624522 said:


> can i upgrade my truck with the cooling fan clutch or not. gmc 2500hd diesel


Sure if you want to pay for it.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks B B..... You are the Plow Site WIZARD....! ! ! ! !


----------

